# Can i exit UAE straight to EU country without my visa cancelled?



## DubaiGirlNoFilter

I just got my visa approved in a european country. i miscalculated days of my departure and resignation in my current employer my plan is to leave UAE without my visa cancelled. i would like to know if i can exit i will be allowed to leave? i have a 2 year contract. and my new employer is expecting me very soon.


----------



## BedouGirl

Yes, but if you do not cancel your visa, your employer is likely to report you as an absconder. This may not bother you if you do not intend to return, however, there's a possibility it could cause you a problem if you transit, particularly if you leave with outstanding debts. Best to be upfront and sort it out and leave with a clean slate. Check with the MoL to be sure.


----------



## DubaiGirlNoFilter

What possible questions will they ask in the immigration when i leave uae going to eurupean country without cancelling my visa?


----------



## BedouGirl

DubaiGirlNoFilter said:


> What possible questions will they ask in the immigration when i leave uae going to eurupean country without cancelling my visa?


Why would they ask anything? People do go on holiday. Travel for business. Immigration is more interested in people arriving.


----------



## busybee2

DubaiGirlNoFilter said:


> I just got my visa approved in a european country. i miscalculated days of my departure and resignation in my current employer my plan is to leave UAE without my visa cancelled. i would like to know if i can exit i will be allowed to leave? i have a 2 year contract. and my new employer is expecting me very soon.


i wouldnt i would always cancel the visa here. otherwise you may end up with problems further down the line.


----------



## SAKURA8711

HI good day..i just want to ask about my situation,, i left Dubai last year without cancelling my visa,, and now im staying in Philippines..will this affect my petition to US? as my husband is US citizen and he will apply for my non-immigrant visa.


----------



## BedouGirl

SAKURA8711 said:


> HI good day..i just want to ask about my situation,, i left Dubai last year without cancelling my visa,, and now im staying in Philippines..will this affect my petition to US? as my husband is US citizen and he will apply for my non-immigrant visa.


Post this in the US forum and Dubai. You may find you get some responses and make a new thread rather than tagging it onto an old one where it doesn't get noticed.


----------



## tsima89

DubaiGirlNoFilter said:


> I just got my visa approved in a european country. i miscalculated days of my departure and resignation in my current employer my plan is to leave UAE without my visa cancelled. i would like to know if i can exit i will be allowed to leave? i have a 2 year contract. and my new employer is expecting me very soon.


hey there  !
i have a similar situation and i would like to know how you sorted that issue out as i am really stressing out and being held in limbo...
thanks a mill in advance.


----------



## twowheelsgood

tsima89 said:


> hey there  !
> i have a similar situation and i would like to know how you sorted that issue out as i am really stressing out and being held in limbo...
> thanks a mill in advance.


So you think someone who was planning to leave the UAE and not cancel their Visa and be an absconded person unable to return, and who was last seen 6th April 2014 will give you a reply ?


----------



## tsima89

tsima89 said:


> hey there  !
> i have a similar situation and i would like to know how you sorted that issue out as i am really stressing out and being held in limbo...
> thanks a mill in advance.





twowheelsgood said:


> So you think someone who was planning to leave the UAE and not cancel their Visa and be an absconded person unable to return, and who was last seen 6th April 2014 will give you a reply ?


yeah! well, you have a valid point  ... that is why i was seeking to know what happened, as it is definitely not a good plan to be listed as absconder especially if you are planning to leave and then return. I agree with canceling, even if it is costly...
So, in your opinion, what do you think paying compensation fees for your employer can overcome the fact that you do not have enough time for a notice period to be given?


----------

